# Hot Water heater not staying on



## nomadicink (Nov 1, 2009)

We have a hot water heater, it's been working fine. Over the past 4 days, it seems to have stopped working.  When I wen to look it, I discovered it looks like this:






When I push the red button, i can hear the hot water startup and hot water is available, but only for about 12 hours or so, then it seems to cut off and the water turns lukewarm again.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 7, 2009)

nomadicink said:


> We have a hot water heater,



I've never seen a red button like that on the thermostat of a gas fired hot water heater.  I have no experience with electric hot water heaters.  Is this an electric hot water heater?


----------



## kok328 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the thermostat of an electric water heater.  The red button is the "high limit switch".  It is designed to cut power to the heating elements in the event that the tank temp exceeds a specified set point.  This is to prevent accidental scalding to the user.
This may be a result of the thermostat being set too high and/or a bad thermostat.  It's either heating over the set point or is a weak/worn "high limit switch".  Replacement of the thermostat may be in order.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 8, 2009)

It could be popping for a number of reasons including a bad thermostat, bad element, or, even a bad connection.

Read about it at this link.
Electric Water Heater Red Reset Button Tripping Troubleshooting Guide


----------

